# Room for one more 2-26-12 - Lutes/ Chocolate Bayou



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

I know its late notice but I have room for one more pending reply from my buddy who gets first dibs. My regular fishing buddy and I are plan on launching out of Lutes around 7 on Chocolate Bayou and getting to know the area. Have never launched from here or fished the bayou so if you have experience even better. I am leaving from Pearland, 518 and telephone and plan on taking 35 all the way down so we can meet along the way.Looking to split gas and bait. PM me


----------

